# Culinary Kids Books



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I have to recommend to all the foodies out there two children's books I recently bought for my 5 year old. "Rabbit Pirates" by Judy Cox and "Pig and Crow" by Kay Chorao. I ordered them through the Scholastic school book club. They've become favorites to both my son and me Any foodie with young kids will get a real kick from them. "Rabbit Pirates" tell of two old rabbits (former pirates) who run a restaurant in Provence called the Spinach Main. "Pig and Crow" is about a lonely pig who bakes to ease his loneliness and is helped by a hungry crow. The pictures are great and so are the dishes concocted by the characters. Yum!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Stone Soup was one of my favorite... I enjoyed reading it to the preschoolers then making the soup....

Stregga NONA was kinda weird.


----------

